# Opinions on Fromm dog food.



## Laurelwhale (Feb 3, 2019)

I’ve been feeding Fromm for 5+ years to my current dog and last dog. I fed our late large mixed breed girl the large breed and feed Curry the gold. She’s been eating it most of her life, so I can’t speak to any changes. But both girls do well on it.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My standard was raised on Fromm Gold puppy until about 5 months. He did well on it. I switched to Victor since all my other dogs eat Victor and is was m ore convenient for me to purchase and feed the same food.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My minipoo ate it at the breeder and professional handler (she’s a failed conformation dog that grew a little tall) but she had loose poop on it. For my dog it was a little too high protein and fat. Popular food and I believe it’s considered a good choice if your dog can tolerate richer food. But this is true of any potential dog food so I recommend trying it and as you would with any food change, watch your dog for any changes.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Love Fromm,have fed it to many breeds for many years.We use the salmon ala veg or pork and applesauce or duck and sweet potato,though have fed the grain free in the past. All have done well,and I like the fact that it is a small family owned company,and the dry food has never had a recall. That being said,my first dog,mpoo,lived to 17 on Pedigree afraid!

Martha et al


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks.


----------

